# Nie wieder Gold Probleme?!



## Eloquia (25. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

dieser Thread soll dazu beitragen, dass es weniger WoW-Spieler gibt, die jeden einzigen "Kupfer" (Münze) dreimal umdrehen müssen!

Es gibt nur wenige Spieler, die nicht auf ihr Gold achten müssen.
Und wie das geht, erfahrt ihr hier!



Ich bitte alle WoW-Spieler sich kurz vorzustellen:
-die Berufe eurer aktiven Charaktere,
-eure momentan vorhandene Goldsumme &
-eure Aktivität (wenig, normal, mittel, viel, sehr viel)


Nun aber zum Kernpunkt: 
-Wie kommt ihr an euer Gold? Was ist eure Strategie/Technik?
-Farmt ihr euch "tot" oder nur bestimmte Gegenstände in einer normalen Anzahl?
-Handelt ihr euch im Auktionshaus reich, indem ihr billig einkauft und teuer verkauft?
-Gibt es bestimmte Gegenstände, an die ihr leicht kommt und die besonders viel wert sind? 
-Welche Rolle spielt dabei Euer Beruf?
-Sonstige Tipps & Tricks



Ich bitte um eigene ehrliche Erfahrungen, um uns nicht so Reichen das WoW-Leben etwas leichter zu gestalten! 

Vielen Dank für jeden hilfreichen Beitrag!

MfG Eure bettelarm, schluchtzende Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS:
Vielleicht könnte dies mit genügend qualifizierten Beiträgen ein Sticky wert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich Gold-Probleme habe, 
Dann stelle ich mich ein Wochenende lang in Dalaran hin und poste
dauerhaft mein Juwebuch. Es gibt immer welche, die Steine brauchen
und die meißten geben dann auch TG, womit man gut Gold machen kann.

Außerdem hab ich einen Elexier-Spezi, mit dem ich dann immer Fläschchen herstelle
zum verkaufen und ich habe oft recht hohe proggs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gehe ich immer ZG alleine und clear es, weil jeder Boss dort drin
25g gibt, was auch recht hilfreich ist.

Dazu kommt dann noch urtümliches Saronit, welches man verkaufen kann
und irgendwie hab ich in letzter Zeit immer das Glück sachen zu finden, 
die gut Kohle bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Ich zieh Leute die Arenawertung hoch, cool ne'?


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

Na dann fang ich mal an.... ich habe zwar keine Goldprobleme, aber vielleicht kann ich doch helfen...

-die Berufe eurer aktiven Charaktere, Alchi und Ingi
-eure momentan vorhandene Goldsumme & 55034 und paar Zerquetschte.
-eure Aktivität (wenig, normal, mittel, viel, sehr viel) inwiefern?


Nun aber zum Kernpunkt: 
-Wie kommt ihr an euer Gold? Was ist eure Strategie/Technik? Siehe signatur, ich mach fast nur Dauerpvp, sprich ich bekomm Ehre in Massen. In Rubine umgewandelt --> Einzige und bequemste Goldquelle nebenbei.
-Farmt ihr euch "tot" oder nur bestimmte Gegenstände in einer normalen Anzahl? Nö. Zu faul zum farmen.
-Handelt ihr euch im Auktionshaus reich, indem ihr billig einkauft und teuer verkauft? Nein.
-Gibt es bestimmte Gegenstände, an die ihr leicht kommt und die besonders viel wert sind? Siehe "Wie kommt ihr an euer Gold?"
-Welche Rolle spielt dabei Euer Beruf? Nur zum Teil Alchi, jeden Tag eine Transmu = 1- 5 Rubys/ Tag
-Sonstige Tipps & Tricks PvP machen, auf PvE sch** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Seit WotLK 206k Gold gemacht. 190k davon allein durch PvP. (inklusive Alchitrans jeden Tag)


----------



## Eloquia (25. August 2010)

Dann fange ich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Berufe sind Lederverarbeitung/Schmiedekunst/Kürschnerei/Schneiderei/Verzauberkunst!
Leider bestizte ich gerade mal 300Gold, obwohl ich oft bis sehr oft online bin.

Da ich leider selber nicht weiß, wie man effizient an viel Gold kommen soll, kann ich Euch nur eines verraten:
Verzauberkunst und Schneiderei bringen mittelmäßig Gold ein:

VZ: Die Mats kann man im AH billig kaufen, eine Schriftrolle verzaubern und ca 10% über dem Einkaufswert im AH
 	verkaufen! (Sind zb. bei 200g Einkaufswert, dann leider nur 20G...)

Schneiderei: Zaubertuch, Mondgespinst und Schwarztuch sind die Zauberwörter!
 	Ist man Spezialist, kann man 2 Stoffe für nur 1-Mal die Mats herstellen.
 	Beispiel: Für Zaubertuch braucht man 2 Äonenfeuer und 1 Magieerfüllter Froststoffballen.
 	Der Froststoffballen ist sehr wenig wert und kriegt man durch Innis (Plündern, Entzaubern).
 	1Äonenfeuer kostet ca 30G. Also kostet ein Zaubertuch nur ca. 30G!
 	Aber im AH sind die 40G aufwärts wert! Wenn man dann 10 Stck reinstellt hat man ein gewinn von
 	100G, was nicht schlecht ist!


Nur das kann ich leider dazu beitragen!

Aber ihr könnt mehr!


----------



## Moonfleure (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

Berufe: 	Alles ausgeskillt, ausser Schmiedekunst und Ingi
Gold:	Alles Chars zusammen ca. 25k
Aktivität:	Daily Hero mit jedem Char (4 Stk.), Weekly und alle "Frostmarken"-Raids mit 2 Chars
		nicht regelmäßig

Goldverdienst:

		Einzig und allein nur mit Tauschen der "alten" Marken gegen Steinchen + Selberschleifen
		und Eintauschen der Frostmarken gegen Saronit, da kommt pro Woche schon einiges an Gold zusammen (Zeitaufwand = Kaum, da es mit dem Spielspaß der Inis/Raids kombiniert ist)



Gruß Moonfleure


----------



## Goldgoblin (25. August 2010)

Berufe: Inschriftenkunde und Juwelenschleifen im Einsatz
Gold: ~370k
Aktivität: wenig aber dafür effektiv.

Ich führe ein Blog darüber, wie man gut Gold in WoW Verdienen kann ohne stupide farmen(egal ob Instanz(mark)en, Rohstoffe etc.) zu müssen.

http://goldgoblin.de/


----------



## Natar (25. August 2010)

*die Berufe eurer aktiven Charaktere:
*Berufe: Ingi, Juwelier
Twink: Alch, Vz, Schneider, Leder

*eure momentan vorhandene Goldsumme:
*60k auf main, rest nicht bekannt

*eure Aktivität:*
z.z. wenig


*Wie kommt ihr an euer Gold? Was ist eure Strategie/Technik?
*Ausser Repkosten keine Ausgaben. Steine durch 1k-weekly, Vz-Mat durch heros, 

*Farmt ihr euch "tot
*farmen fremdwort

*Welche Rolle spielt dabei Euer Beruf
*eigenbedarf

*Sonstige Tipps & Tricks
*als lederer und schneider hosenvz. farmen und verkaufen


----------



## Maraduk (25. August 2010)

meine Antwort:

Wenn es der Markt hergibt, sind Glyphen m.E. das Beste. Vorausgesetzt man hat Zeit und Laune, sich mit Addons zu beschäftigten und mal zwei Stunden stumpf Knöpfchen drücken, um nen Vorrat aufzubauen. Dann geht alles per Knopfdruck und dauert keine 10 Minuten am Tag. So liege ich jetzt bei ca 85.000g


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

Sucht euch auf eurem Server einen Goldrun egal ob er recht erfolgreich ist.

Man sollte nur nicht unterequipt da mit machen und man sollte auch nicht geil auf sachen sein wo man sich mit einem oder mehreren Spieler hoch bietet.

Es kann schon mal sein das ein Vollpfosten für z.b. das Trinket bei Sauerfang 25k Gold bietet.

Der Erlös von den Itmes kommt in einem Topf und wird zum ende des Raides an alle 25 Leute geteilt. Somit kommt man selten unter 800k aus dem Raid.
Nur eins muss man drauf achten wer sich da nicht ein Fläschchen rein zieht wird kommentarlos gekickt bzw. ab bestimmte gekillte Bosse wird ihm gesagt das er nicht beteiligt wird am GoldTopf . Aber dies wird immer in den Lootregeln im Chat gepostet. Da sind die Regeln von Raid zu Raid etwas anders.

Wie oben beschrieben kann man in der Woche zusätzlich Gold mit einem Normal Ausgestatteten Twink machen und man hat bestimmt noch spass dran.


Auf meinem Server ab ich festgestellt seit längerem das es sich zu 90% immer Lohnt diverse guten sachen zb. Erze,Barren, Blümchen ect. Mittwochs -Donnerstags aber auch ab und an Freitags ins AH zu setzen .
Denn dann sind die Preise noch um längen Konstanter als bei den anderen Tagen. Viele wollen ihren mist los werden und Gold scheffeln dabei wird man unweigerlich derbe nach unten geboten.

Sachen aufkaufen und teuer wieder rein setzen ist was für die jenigen die sich gut auskennen auf dem Markt und die eben schon Gold in der Tasche haben. 


Ansonsten bleibt der Gang zum Goldseller !!


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (25. August 2010)

Ich mache eigentlich nichts Besonderes.

Mit meinem Nebenchar: 80er Juwe mache ich die Tagesquest. Genauso Kochen (hier eigentlich nur die mit dem Pilzauflauf und Weingläser sammeln) und Angeln (Arm ab, arm dran und die am 1000 Winter-See)
Kurze Reisezeiten und beim Angeln in 1000 Winter fällt noch Mat für das Fischmahl ab.
Ausserdem findet man im Belohnungsbeutel auch immer wieder den Zusatzloot wie die Bilder, Walstaue, Glocke oder durchnässtes Rezept. Leicht verdiente 20-100G nebenbei.
Wenn jemand einen Juwe sucht, poste ich auch mein Buch, biete aber nicht gezielt an.


Mit meinem Main einmal Zufalls-Ini und möglichst Weekly. Lootwürfeln wie folgt: Alles über 8-9G Gier zum Verkaufen, unter 8G lieber Entzaubern, falls Zipper dabei.

Und mit beiden einmal die Wochenquests in 1000 Winter. Das sind auch locker verdiente Taler.

Man häuft so zwar keine Reichtümer an, aber in der Summe kommt auch viel zusammen.
Bei mir hat es für´s große Tundrammmut, die Mats für den Chopper und noch so einiges andere gereicht.

Die 5000G für das Fliegen in der alten Welt sind auch schon gesichert (zumindest für den Main) und etwas Reserve für Fläschchen und Repkosten aus ICC sind abgedeckt.


----------



## Deadwool (25. August 2010)

Das wichtigste um immer genug Gold machen zu können ist meiner Meinung nach das Pflegen seiner Berufe. Im Idealfall hat man mehrere Twinks mit allen Berufe auf max. Das ermöglicht nicht nur jene Dinge herzustellen die Geld bringen, sondern man kann auch kombinieren. zB mit dem einen Char was günstig herstellen, es mit dem anderen entzaubern und die Verzaubersteine in das Auktionshaus stellen.

Beim Handel im Auktionshaus lohnt es sich die Entwicklung der Preise zu beobachten und sich in die Käufer hineinzuversetzen. Warum wird Gegenstand x gekauft, und was wärst DU bereit dafür auszugeben. Viele machen den Fehler dass sie andere aus Prinzip grosszügig unterbieten wenn sie ein Item nicht sofort verkaufen können. Der nächste macht dann das selbe und der Marktpreis ist ruckzuck im Keller und das eigene Item liegt immer noch im AH. Es gibt Gegenstände die regelmässig gekauft werden und wo der Preis ein Kaufkriterium ist. Es gibt aber auch solche wo der Preis nicht so eine Rolle spielt. Da muss man einfach die Geduld haben und das Teil mehrmals einstellen bevor man am Preis schraubt.


----------



## Daddelprinz (25. August 2010)

Ich bin in der Lage pro Tag 1000 - 1500 Gold zu machen (ohne Gildenhilfe und ohne AuktionshausABZOCK), wenn ich mich wirklich anstrenge. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich dazu mindestens 6-8 Std. online sein muss. Wie ich das mache ist ein Mix aus Verzauberformeln, Edelsteinen, sowie Items aus solo Instanz Runs. Auch eine gute Möglichkeit Gold zu machen, wenn man Juwe ist, ist durch PvP. Für die Ehrenpunkte kauft man dann Edelsteine (10k Ehre pro Stein) und schleift sie. Gestern war ich beispielsweise solo Molten Core und habe da rund 10 "Feuer- und Lavakerne" rausgeholt. Die Dinger verkaufen sich für 60 Gold das Stück bei uns. Früher habe ich auch viel Gold mit "Rechtschaffenen Kugeln" gemacht, die ich solo in Stratholme gefarmt habe. Ein solo Run durch "Arka - Bota - Mecha Hero" (Scherbenwelt Inis) bringt einem Verzauberer beispielsweise die Mats für eine Mungo Verzauberung, die oft für 400-500 Gold verkauft wird. Meine Berufe sind also Verzauberkunst und Juwelenschleifen. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Kombo überhaupt. Ich spiele seit September 2009 und habe jetzt 70.000 Gold. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich fast schon genausoviel Gold zum Fenster raus geschmissen habe durch neue Berufe hochzuskillen, Twink ausrüsten, Mount Kauf, Haustiere, AH-Käufe aus Langeweile etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt erhaltenes Gold liegt laut Statistik bei 120.000.


----------



## Philine (25. August 2010)

Ich bin *
chronisch Pleite* ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber habe folgende Berufe mit meinen Chars auf 450/455 Lederer/Kürschner, Schneider/Inschriftenkunde, Bergbau/Juwe und Verzauberer/Alchi.

Kräuterkunde wird noch geskillt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altros (25. August 2010)

wenn ich kein gold habe mache ich es so um wieder gold zu bekommen farme leder und erz mit mein schami so wie inis um steine mir zu kaufen und zu verkaufen oder mache daylis.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. August 2010)

Berufe: Bergbau, Kräuterkunde und Alchemie.

Kräuter farmen mit 310% Druiden-Flugform (kein Abmounten beim Pflücken nötig) + Alchemie.
Erze Farmen mit Pala auf 310% Mount+Kreuzfahrer Aura.

Das sind schonmal die Farmvorteile.
Hauptsächlich habe ich stets Frostloten und Titanerz verkauft.
Die Saroniterze habe ich mir sondieren lassen und die dabei herausgekommenen Epic-Steinchen
mit Transmutationsalchi hergestellt. Lustig ist es, wenn man nicht nur einen Alchi hat. 
Das sind mindestens 3 Epicsteine die geschliffen immer noch mindestens um die 100g bringen.

Ausbeute variierend, je nach AH-Preisen und Farmbetrieb pro 2h + tägliche Einnahmen 3-5k Gold.
Wenn man das ganze dementsprechend durchhält (und nur darauf kommt es an wenn man möglichst
viel Gold machen will) können es am Tag schonmal 20k sein.


----------



## Tyalra (25. August 2010)

Berufe : Uninteresant

Ihr benötigt: 2 Testacc. 1 Normalen mit paar Gold für den Start

Die 2 Testacc. stellt ihr in Booty Bay und Tanaris ab und benutzt die als Auge in sichtweite an die Auktionatoren ohne das ihr die leute verschreckt
Deinen Acc. Selbst stellst du in Winterspring an den Auktionator weil den die wenigsten kennen.

So das Ziel.. viele leute transferieren Items im gemischten AH von Ally auf Hordenseite und umgekehrt,
Um AH gebühren zu sparen meistens von 1kupfer bis wenige Gold.

Das Praktische ist, durch die test acc. welche deine augen sind, kann man schön nebenbei TV oder Konsole zocken.
Sobald ein Hordler und ein Ally dann vorm Auktionator stehen spammt ihr suchen, und mit viel Glück ergattert ihr wertvolle epics für 1 Kupfer.


----------



## TriggerTMA (25. August 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich zwei Raidoptimierte Chars haben und habe mit dem einen VZ/Inschriftenkunde und dem anderen Schmied/Juwe geskillt. Um günstig an die Mats zu kommen, habe ich einen Farmchar (DK) erstellt. Der hat KK/BB geskillt. Während der Skillphase, habe ich unglaublich viele Erze und Kräuter gesammelt. Die eine Hälfte ging zum Char, die andere ins AH. Ich bin fast vom Hocker geflogen, als ich gesehen hatte, was für einen Goldanstieg ich hatte. Ich habe in knapp 3 Tagen (Spielzeit ca. 3-4 Stunden/Tag) über 4k Gold gemacht. 
Gerade die Erze in Nichtfluggebieten haben es gebracht. Aber auch die Erze von der Scherbenwelt waren sehr lukrativ. 

Jetzt wo die Berufe alle ausgeskillt sind, habe ich das Farmen in den Regionen eingestellt und konzentriere mich auf die Nordend Rohstoffe. Das liegt aber daran, das ich einfach kein Bock mehr habe, andauernd hin und her zu reiten.
Wer aber Gold braucht, der sollte sich unbedingt die alte Welt anschauen. Da liegt das Gold fast auf der Straße. Alle die bislang "nur" einen Char haben. Immer einen Farmberuf wählen. Ich würde Bergbau empfehlen. Lernt nicht als erstes Juwe oder Verzauberung. Diese Berufe haben mich richtig Asche gekostet und lediglich der Juwe spielt es einigermaßen wieder ein.


----------



## _Boîndil_ (25. August 2010)

Tyalra schrieb:


> Berufe : Uninteresant
> 
> Ihr benötigt: 2 Testacc. 1 Normalen mit paar Gold für den Start
> 
> ...


ey wie geil ist dass denn bitte super Idee musste gerade echt lachen^^ 


muss ich mal ausprobiern :=)


----------



## domi3344 (25. August 2010)

Tyalra schrieb:


> Berufe : Uninteresant
> 
> Ihr benötigt: 2 Testacc. 1 Normalen mit paar Gold für den Start
> 
> ...


lol, wie genial.
Machst du das regelmäßig?^^


----------



## Mief (25. August 2010)

Ich habe viel Gold, weil ich nichts zu Auktionshauspreisen kaufe.


----------



## sarika (25. August 2010)

als aller wichtigste regel im nidrigen levelbereich: alles aufsammeln was die mobs droppen. grünzeug was man nicht selbst braucht, entweder direkt ins ah (allerdings zu erschwinglichen preisen) oder falls das mehr einbringt, von nem gilden kollegen entzaubern lassen und damit ins ah. auch sollte man als neueinsteiger zum leveln keine 2 ausführenden berufe haben, am ehesten geeignet ein sammel und ein ausführenden, die sich egänzen (bsp KK alchi, schmied bb, usw). bei einem twink könnens auch gerne mal 2 sammelberufe sein.
AH gänge nur antreten, wenn man etwas verkaufen will, der einkauf von ausrüstung und co ist meist viel zu überteuert.

als grundregel, bei mehreren charrs, versuchen soviele berufe wie möglich zu haben, um als selbstversorger dazustehen, grade geschliffene steinchen zu kaufen reißt meist ein loch in die goldkasse oder auch die passenden verzauberungen.
wenn man in einer gilde ist, immer schauen, was können die anderen was ich eventuell nicht kann. meistens kostet einen das herstellen lassen von gildenmembern nur die materialien.

auf level 80 ruhig mal ein paar quests nachhohlen, wärend man eventuell auf eine inieinladung wartet (dailys kann ich persönlich nicht mehr sehen), oder mit dem "sammler" (bb, kk) eine runde über die eiskrone oder sturmgipfel fliegen. sowas verkürtzt die wartezeit und man macht noch etwas gold mit. die erze oder kräuter direkt verkaufen oder eben wenn nötig sondieren, zermahlen oder tränke herstellen. ich hab von den meisten rohmaterialien auch immer einen kleinen vorrat, damit, wenn ich mal schnell irgend etwas brauche, damit nur zum entsprechenden hersteller gehen muß, und dann nicht noch farmen muß.
epische rohsteine, am besten über ehre oder übrige marken kaufen (für marken allerdings keine reinen steine wie rot, blau und gelb, da die mehr marken kosten). pro epicstein braucht man 10k ehre oder 10/20 marken. einfach wöchentlich 1kwinter die weeklys machen, reicht meistens (wenn man nicht grade ne komplett neue ausrüstung bekommen hat ^^). grüne sachen die du findest / bekommst, entweder entzaubern lassen, oder wenn die preise zu niedrig sind, so ins ah stellen. herstellungsberufe ab und zu mal im handelschannel anbieten, oder wenn wer sucht, demjenigen das buch posten. das gibt meist noch etwas tg, je nach sache die man herstellt (und menge) können da auch einige gold zusammen kommen.

wenn bestimmte events anstehen, schauen ob irgend etwas dafür gebraucht wir und im vorfeld einfach mal ein bisschen farmen (ich habe so bei einem charr fast 300gold mit kleinen eiern gemacht für den einen kuchen, und mit dem kk bin ich im lowlevel gebit rumgeritten und hab maguskönigskraut dafür gesammelt, das gieng pro stück für bis zu 15g übern ah tisch) ist zwar manchmal gemein, aber wenn die leute zu faul sind selbst zu farmen, selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz wichtig, die bank ab und zu ausmisten. eventuell alte ausrüstung, die man nicht mehr braucht (auch nicht für style), verkaufen. alte materialien vom berufe skillen ins ah bringen (oft braucht man das zeug selbst nicht mehr) stoffe ebenfalls schauen daß man es verkauft, bzw, wenn der preis zu niedrig ist und auch keine chance besteht das er wieder steigt kann man auch verbände herstellen und die beim händler verkaufen.


ich hab hier mal ein paar möglichkeiten aufgelistet, die ich unter anderem auch nutze. aber da ich fast kompletter selbstversorger bin und wegen einer gewissen sammelleidenschaft auch zum teil farmen muß (ruf und so), kann ich das nicht mit anderen vergleichen. und jeder ist auch etwas anders gestrickt, der eine questet lieber, der andere farmt und der dritte handelt, bei mir ist es so ne mischung aus allem, dann wirds nicht so schnell langweilig. wichtig find ich dann einfach nur, wenn man ein polster anlegen will, man muß einfach mal geizig sein, und sich nicht alles kaufen (da kommt der schwabe in mir durch).
und noch als tipp, wenn man viel im ah handelt, sollte man sich auf dauer ein addon wie auctioner drauf hauen, sonst sitz man länger da um preise zu vergleichen, als man sonst fürs farmen brauchen würde (meine erfahrung, obwohl ich sehr gut im kopfrechnen bin).


was ich nicht beführworte um an gold zu kommen, ist andere übers ohr zu hauen oder zu betteln, solche sachen sind für mich no go, da farm ich lieber.


hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen und wünsche viel spaß beim ausprobieren

güße sarika


edit: ps: zu meinen onlinezeiten, nachmittags manchmal ne stunde, ansonsten hab ich nur abends zeit. aber der geiz machts ^^


----------



## Duselette (25. August 2010)

an den Poster über mir: das sind eine reihe toller und erfolgreicher Tips!


----------



## Fremder123 (25. August 2010)

Ich hab zwar Schneider und Schmied voll ausgeskillt, Gold verdien ich damit allerdings nur, wenn mal wer was geschmiedet haben möchte und TG zahlt oder wenn ich Lust hab, einige Froststofftaschen herzustellen.

Ansonsten bin ich momentan eher zum Grinder mutiert.^^ Ich geh oft die alten Raids Zul Gurub und AQ 20 (manchmal auch MC) sowie heroische BC-Inis allein (für Vergelterpaladin kein Problem), das gibt massig Gold durch Itemverkauf und Gold bei den Bossen sowie dem Trash. Auch normale Nordend-Instanzen wie Burg Utgarde oder Nexus sind solo gut machbar. Dazu manchmal die ehrfürchtigen Argentumdailys, aber nur wenn ich Lust habe. Auch beim Ruffarmen kommt eine Menge rum, sofern man Adds umhauen muss (z.B. Himmelswache der Shatari). Man glaubt gar nicht wieviel durch das Silber, was der Trash droppt, zusammenkommt.

Nebenher mach ich noch recht viel PvP und da man grad seit Einführung des BG-Finders mit Ehre förmlich bombardiert wird, kann man immer wieder Rohsteine kaufen, gildenintern (also kostenfrei) schleifen lassen und im AH gut verkaufen.

Ein direkter Juwe oder Alchi macht sicher Unmengen mehr an Gold im AH, aber die o.g. Methoden haben für mich gereicht, um das Tundramammut für 16k zu kaufen und wieder gemütliche 12k anzusparen, welche bis Cata halten bzw. vermehrt werden sollen. Zudem macht es mir immer noch Spaß mich mit Mobs rumzukloppen... wenn ich eine Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will, installier ich Anno oder Patrizier.^^ Ausgaben beschränke ich derzeit weitgehend auf Reppkosten im Stammraid und Fläschchen eben dafür, so dass kaum Minus auftritt.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (25. August 2010)

Ich gehör auch nich zu den Superreichen in WoW, aber über Goldprobleme kann ich mich trotzdem nich beklagen. Es reicht jedenfalls um meine Chars mit allem zu versorgen, was sie benötigen und evtl auch nich benötigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ganze verläuft völlig unspektakulär.

Mit meinem Main und meinem _Haupt_Twink (beide Tank, beide Juwe, einer BB, der andere Schmied) mach ich jeden Tag 25 Dailies in Eiskrone und den Sturmgipfeln, inklusive der nervigen Argentum-Quests & der Juwe-Daily, die ja nebenbei gemacht werden kann. Das bringt dann allein an Questbelohnungen 730g und ein paar Zerquetschte. 
Mit dem BB sammel ich dann noch alles an Erz ein, was mir so unterwegs angezeigt wird - Saroniterz wird sondiert, und Titanerz zu Barren verarbeitet. Wenn ich dann mehr als 2 Stacks einer Sorte grüner Gems (Nephrit etc.) voll hab, wird ein Stack verkauft, die blauen Gems (Monarchentopas etc.) vertick ich sobald ich 5 von einer Sorte hab. 
Dann mach ich noch mit beiden Chars täglich die Daily HC und die NH, was auch noch mal knapp 100g bringt (und da beide Tanks sind fallen keine Wartezeiten an. Sollte man DD/Heal sein, kann man ja, während man auf die Ini wartet, die Dailies abarbeiten). 
Hinzu kommen nochmal locker 80-100g für den Trashloot, den man zwischendurch so aufsammelt und anschließend verkauft. 
Das macht dann also pro Tag auf ca. 930g allein durch Quests, Inis und Trashloot. Pro Woche wären das ca. 6500g. Dazu kommen dann noch 3 - 4 Argentumpets die ich mir mit den Ehrenabzeichen für die Argentumdailies jede Woche hole und für 400-500g pro Stück im AH verticke. Macht dann pro Woche nochmal 1200 - 2000g extra. 
Das wären dann also 7700-8500g pro Woche bei einem Zeitaufwand von etwa 2-2,5 Stunden/Tag. Darin sind die Einnahmen durch den Verkauf von Gems, dem Schleifen von Gems oder dem Herstellen von Rüstungsteilen oder Gürtelschnallen noch nich inbegriffen. Aber auch 7,7-8,5k sind denk ich genug, um alle Chars die man so hat mehr als nur über Wasser zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und denjenigen, die noch gar keine 80er haben, oder noch ganz am Anfang stehen kann ich nur empfehlen, die grünen Items die sie beim Questen finden keinesfalls einfach so beim Händler zu verschärbeln.! 
Geht damit lieber ins Auktionshaus und verkauft sie zu einem vernünftigen Preis per Sofortkauf. Auch wenn ihr nur das 2,5- oder 3fache des angezeigten Verkaufspreises verlangt, macht ihr noch nen guten Gewinn nebenbei. Auf diese Weise hatte ich, als ich mit WoW anfing, schon auf lvl20 über 2k Gold zusammen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. August 2010)

Das ist wirklich wahr.
Manchmal Titanerz für für das mindestgebot per Sofortkauf 
und Elemente sowie andere Mats für ein paar Kupfer.
Nur Glück muss man haben! Fast wie Lotto spielen. Ich hätte fast gesagt, dass die Chance hierbei größer ist zu gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (25. August 2010)

hiho,

berufe KK/Alchie

 	VZ/Inschriftenk.

muss zugeben, hat ne weile gebraucht,bis ich auf meinen 150k gold gekommen bin. wenn man seinen ersten char hochspielt,so wars zumindest bei mir, war jedes silber überlebenswichtig.^^
aber mit der zeit läuft das fast von alleine, duch ehre und marken epicgems holen,von nem kumpel umsonst schleifen lassen und ins ah packen.
VZ-Rollen gehen auch gut weg,dann hatte ich das glück nen schwertgriff für 16k loszuwerden. hab bis jetzt ca 40 urtümliche saronit verkauft.
mit der zeit sammelt sich da einfach gut was an.bin auch jeden tag ca 30min bis ne stunde im ah, und schau da nach schnäppchen zum teueren wiederverkauf, kleinkram bringt mit der zeit auch gutes gold.
einfach das ah im blick haben, billig einkaufen,teuer verkaufen.

in diesem sinne,viel glück beim gold machen


----------



## Cazor (25. August 2010)

Verkaufe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für 60k auf Forscherliga^^ (natürlich unscratched)


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. August 2010)

Ich sag nur Handeln und Veredeln.

Was man handelt und veredelt muß jeder selbst rausfinden, da es serverspezifische und temporäre Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## nightheart (25. August 2010)

Gold sorgen was ist das

Habe 7 80er (5 die icc gehen)
Jeden Beruf auf 450 und schon kann man sich alles slber zusammen farmen

Goldbestand zu Zeit nur 172k


Einfach sich die mats die man braucht selber farmen und schon hast du genug zusammen oder wenn die langweilig eben man Naxxx 10er durchrennen war gestern aben nur 300G


----------



## mesutc (25. August 2010)

goldstand: ~98000

berufe: flaskalchi, ingi, juwe

flasks:
- mats werden eingekauft, verarbeitet und dann das endprodukt verkauft.

ingi:
- die icc-munition hat anfangs massig gold gebracht. inzwischen ist es nur noch für leute interessant, die sich erst mal einen gewissen gold-pool aufbauen müssen. (STARTKAPITAL sammeln)
- ansonsten kann man noch die fernrohre bauen und verkaufen. die gehen immer gut. (STARTKAPITAL sammeln)
- lebensechte mechanische kröte, lil smoky, winzige wandelnde bombe, yeti. die pets gehen bei uns aufm server für 250-400g weg. die matkosten betragen (ah-einkauf) zw. 20g und 80g je nach pet.

juwe:
- wenn neue steine da sind (erweiterung, patch), macht man mit juwe am meisten gold. so schnell wie möglich viele steine lernen und teuer verkaufen.
- in dala stehen, steine schleifen (STARTKAPITAL sammeln)

generell: 
- ich kaufe mats (kräuter/erze) nicht (mehr) im ah ein. n paar chinamänner bei uns aufm server kennen mich inzwischen. wenn die was haben, whispern sie mich an und es wird massenhaft eingekauft. (böse böse, das macht die wirtschaft kaputt)
- kaufe/stelle ich alte mats her und verkaufe sie. z.b. urmacht: kostet in der herstellung bei uns aufm server ~40g/stck, gehen im ah immer noch für 200-300g weg
- wenn man raidet und/oder viel spielt, dann kann man VIEL g durch den verkauf von den jeweils aktuellen mats zum basteln von klamotten (kugeln d. kreuzfahrers, saronit usw.) und steinchen machen. ehre/marken sammeln und eintauschen. wenn die sachen neu und heiß begehrt sind, dann ist die stunde der gold-macher gekommen

vor dem patch mit den epic steinchen habe ich damals für 15k titanerz für 80g-100g/stack beim chinamann gekauft (über mehrere tage hinweg). patchday 1: 15k umsatz, davon mind. 11k gold gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (25. August 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Dann fange ich mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vz Mats billig im Ah verkaufen???? Selbst schuld,die mats bringer fast immer viel mehr Gold weil viele die mats zum skillen brauchen.


----------



## Anglus (25. August 2010)

Naja,mit meinem MAin bin ich Vz und Alchi aber nur für mich selbst und Twinks.Gold hab ich im Moment 155 k Gold(Alle chars auf dem Server) eigentlich fast nur dadurch das ich wenn ich heimkomm von der Arbeit erstmal 3 Stunden mit 6 chars die 25 dailys machen jeden Tag.Ich weiss die 3 h kann man auch in wow sinnvoller verbringen aber ich mag Dailys nunmal und gerade in der langeweile bis das addon raus ist mach ichs gerne.

mfg


----------



## Creciente (25. August 2010)

Ich gehöre eigentlich nicht zu den Leuten, die sich unglaublich viel auf ihr virtuelles Kapital einbilden.
Meine Goldvorräte halte ich konstant, wenn auch nicht sehr hoch.
Nebenbei habe ich meine eigene kleine Bankgilde, deren Mitgliederberufe sich ergänzen.
So habe ich Kürschner, Kräutersammler und Alchemisten, Bergbauer und Juweliere und einen Verzauberer / Schneider.
Insgesamt sind alle Chars auch Angler sowie Köche und alleine durch die Unmengen an Nordischen Gewürzen und das Bufffood (primär Fischmahl) lässt sich recht gutes Geld machen.

Damit decke ich rund 95% meines eigenen Bedarfs ab, habe durch massig Rohmaterialien, die ich im AH verkaufe immer ein paar tausend Gold im gemeinsamen Zugriff und versorge mich sonst grundsätzlich selbst.
Hin und wieder kaufe ich ein paar Glyphen oder mal eine Gürtelschnalle, alle anderen Dinge kann ich mir selbst herstellen.

Wenn man sich nicht abhängig von anderen Klassen und Berufen macht, spart man eine ganze Menge Gold.

Gruß Cre

Nachtrag: früher habe ich eine Ingame Pfandleihe gehabt.
So ziemlich jeder hat irgendwo etwas von Wert, möchte dies aber nicht endgültig verkaufen.
Zu Classic Zeiten hatte man nicht soviel Gold und wer etwas brauchte hat von mir gegen einen Pfand den NPC Verkaufswert + 30% bekommen mit der Option die Gegenstände in einer abgesprochenen Frist zurück zu kaufen.
Nicht wenige Items haben sich so über die Zeit angesammelt und wurden nicht mehr abgeholt. Diese sind dann nach der Frist + Kulanzzeitraum ins AH gegangen und haben mir oft das 3fache des NPC Wertes gebracht.
Alles in Allem hat es sich gelohnt, allerdings hängt dahinter ein recht hoher organisatorischer Aufwand, den man nicht unterschätzen sollte.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Gerta (25. August 2010)

der Großteil meiner 150k Gold stammt vom geschliffenen und teurer im AH verkauften Steinen sowie herstellten und verkauften ICC-Items.

Abgesehen davon bringt auch z.B. ein kompletter Stratholme-Solo-Run ca. 200-300 g:
- ca. 80 g geplündert + graue Items
- blaue Items verkauft (bin kein VZ)
- grüne Items an Twink zum entzaubern geschickt und die Mats verkauft
- Runenstoff (ca. 5-7 g pro Stack) verkauft, man bekommt locker 5-10 Stacks zusammen
- die Ruf-Mats für Argentum verkaufen sich auch recht gut

Zur Abwechslung kann man natürlich auch als 80iger bequem durch jede andere 60iger Ini marschieren. Ein Argentumgrunzling und / oder mobiler Briefkasten / Tundramammut ersparen u.U. die langen Rückwege zum Händler. Und man sollte natürlich auch etwas mehr als 20 Inv-Plätze frei haben, wenn man reingeht.


----------



## sharas1 (25. August 2010)

Ich geh mit 3-4 Chars wöchentlich Raiden. Nicht nur Icc, auch Pdk 10/25. In dem Raid in dem ich mitgehe wird boe zeugs komplett verwürfelt. Da bleiben in der Regel pro woche 1-2 TEile hängen die man gut im AH verschebeln kann. Gestern hab ich die 245er Halskette aus PDK 25 ( die mit Stärke, Ausdauer etc...bin grad zu faul die zu suchen...^^) für 4k verkauft...
ab und an mal Wodins Glückshalskette oder anderes Boe zeugs aus icc.
Ich kann da mal so sagen das meistens pro Woche so etwa (es schwankt natürlich) um die 10k durch Auktionen reinkommen + urtümliches Saronit, Kugeln des Kreuzfahrers und anderen Loot der hängenbleibt.
Das macht meist einen Wochengewinn von 13-16k, so pie mal daumen^^

Kann aber auch gut und gerne mehr sein, hab vor ein paar Wochen den 264 boe Zauberstab für 18k verhökert (sowas leg ich ja net selbst an, bin ja nicht blöd..^^)

Meinen Kontostand verrat ich aber nicht...^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anuron85 (25. August 2010)

*Berufe Eurer aktiven Charaktere:*
-) Main:	Bergbau(450) / Schmiedekunst(442)
-) Twink1: Juwelenschleifen(450) / Verzauberkunst(441)

*Momentavorhandenes Gold:
*Gesamt 253455433089,irgendwas^^
(ne spaß des verrat ich ned)

*Aktivität:
*eher wenig

*Wie komm ich ans Gold:
*1. Mit Mainchar ca. 30min in Tausendwinter rumfliegen und Farmspotts für erze abfliegen => ca. 160-200 saroniterz und 20-40 titanerz
2. 50% des Saroniterzes wird ins AH gestellt; 50% des Saroniterzes wir zu Twink1 gesendet.
3. 50% des Titanerzes wird zu Titanbarren und in weitererfolge zu Titanstahlbarren verarbeitet und ins AH gestellt, die anderen 50% des titanerzes werden zu twink1 gesendet
4. Twink1 sondiert das saroniterz und das titanerz => steine werden ins AH gestellt
5. Twink1 macht so oft wie nur möglich die juwedaily und mit den juwesymbolen werden drachenaugen gekauft, welche wiederum ins AH gestellt werden, weiters ist der sondierte titanstaub aus dem titanerz auch sehr viel wert im AH
6.1k Winter so oft machen wie möglich (quests erfüllen unbedingt notwendig!!) und mit erhaltener ehre Steine kaufen und ins AH stellen

*Farmt ihr euch tot?:*
30min sind akzeptabel (finde ich), man kann sich nebenbei getrost als dd für die dailyhero anmelden, das geht sich schön aus^^

*Welche Rolle spielt der Beruf:*
ich habe immer für 2-3 Steine bereitliegen falls ich kurzfristig was benötige für eigenverbrauch, ansonsten wird alles verkauft

*Sonstiges:*
Lederverarbeiter:
"Trommeln der vergessenen Könige" herstellen und ins AH
"Trommeln der Wildnis" herstellen und ins AH
Hosenverzauberungen ins AH
Schneider:
Hosenverzauberungen ins AH
Kräutersammler:
alle Kräuter ins AH stellen, bringt sehr viel!
Inschriftenkunde:
Schneegestöbertinte ins AH stellen


----------



## Kentoff (25. August 2010)

Berufe: BB/Juwe & Kräuterkundler/Inschriftler
Gold auf dem acc: um die 120k

Wie mach ich mein Gold? mit meinem shamy renn ich inis farm die trimphmarken tausch die in Rote & Blaue Steine , verarbeite sie dann zu Arp , ZM oder Stamina und verlauf sie dann.

Außerdem mit dem Kräuterkundler Lichblüten farmen (1 Stack zwischen 80 und 120G auf meinem server wert). dabei farm ich jedes zeugs was ich finde also Eisdorn Schlangenzunge etc.

mit dem Juwe mach ich nur rnd hero so dass ich in einer woche 4-5 steine verkauf sind um die 500G in einer Woche.
Dagegen mit dem Kräuterkundler gehe ich jeden Samstag so um die 6-8 std. farmen und mache damit an jedem Samstag um die 8k Gold.


----------



## sharas1 (25. August 2010)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Außerdem mit dem Kräuterkundler Lichblüten farmen (1 Stack zwischen 80 und 120G auf meinem server wert). dabei farm ich jedes zeugs was ich finde also Eisdorn Schlangenzunge etc.



/neid on

bei uns nur noch 20g, also nur zum zermahlen zu gebrauchen -.-


----------



## Superxero (25. August 2010)

Bei mir ist es weniger die kunst Gold zu machen, als viel mehr die kunst Gold einzusparen.

also mal so mein Mainchar

Char: Marcus von den Todeskrallen (pala Retri&Tank)
Beruf: Schmiedekunst und Bergbau

natürlich lässt sich mit schmiedekunst nur bedingt und in gewissen zeitabständen geld machen z.B als icc rausgekommen ist hab ich mir vom ersten saronit alle 6 rezepte geholt und hatte das gold innerhalb einer woche wieder drin ich sag nur 150g schmiedekosten pro teil^^

aber egal, der sinn einzusparen ist ganz einfach ich habe noch 3 andere chars die sind von beruf

Bergbau/Juwelenschleifer

Kräuterkunde/Alchemie

Kräuterkunde/Inschriftenkunde

so brauche ich mir um nichts sorgen zu machen, da ich alles was ich benötige selbst herstellen kann (natürlich könnte ich die 2 doppelten farmberufe löschen aber ich hab gern unabhängige chars)

zudem habe ich einen langjährogen kollegen der mit alles ledern, verzaubern oder per ingenieuskunst herstellen kann was ich benötige

der vorteil hierdran ist, das der einzige aufwand die dinge zu farmen ist. ich kann mir jedes herstellbare teil bis zu einem kostenfaktor von mats + 0g herstellen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und so fließt das geld in meine tasche rein aber nicht wieder heraus und das ist denke ich das einfachste was man machen kann^^


----------



## Ellesime (25. August 2010)

Als Selbstversorger was die raidrelevanten Sachen angeht(Fläschchen,Verz..)habe ich überhaupt keine Goldprobleme.Im Grunde bleiben da nur die Repkosten übrig und die lassen sich problemlos in 20 min mitner Hand voll Daylies ausgleichen.Es bleibt meist selbst nach extremen Wipeorgien immernoch was auf der Habenseite übrig.Wie sagt man so schön?Kleinvieh macht auch Mist oder steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.Es braucht also nichtmal das AH oder irgendwelche langwierig stupiden Farmaktionen um flüssig zu bleiben.Jedes Mal ein wenig ergibt am Ende mehr als genug.


----------



## Shamaninn (25. August 2010)

Goldprobleme habe ich auch nicht, habe atm ca 60k ohne dafür zu farmen.

Ich mache nur jeden Tag die Juwedaily(150g+ durch das drachenauge) sowie die Daily hc(inclusiva mats 50-60g).
das sind für 15 min "arbeit" 200g+
dazu verkaufe ich ebenso was man durch loots kriegt sowie das urtümliche saronit sowie manchmal gems die ich für marken kaufe.
ist eben nicht sehr viel g pro ag, da ich meist zu faul bin, um anderen steine zu schleifen/was zu verzaubern, aber da man eh kaum 
ausgaben hat wenn man sich kein eq mehr kaufen muss für saronit oder so und man in raids recht viel g macht reicht das komplett.
im schnitt mache ich pro tag incl aller verkäufe von dropps im ah 300-350g, bei glück in icc durch dropps auchmal nen wochenschnitt von 1-2k/Tag.
hab aber auch keine twinks d.h. keine richtigen ausgaben für die.
Das wichtigste ist eig das man nicht alles kauft was im ah rumschwirrt. oft verkaufen spieler items/mats auch billiger als sie im ah sind
classic/bc raids geben enorm viel g durch items und gold von den bossen und wenn du schon in ner guten
gilde bist, such dir einfach 7-8 aus deiner gilde zusammen und zieht dann gegen g leute durch ulduar10 für den Drake, damit kann man sehr viel g machen.


----------



## Laeneus (25. August 2010)

Ich bin Ingi und Schneider und hab momentan 31,453g auf meinem Char. Ich farm mir keinen Wolf, kaufe kein Gold und lass mir auch nichts schenken. Ich spare einfach seit nem halben Jahr. Alle 2-3 Tage gehen zwar um die 100g fürs reppen raus, aber die sind schnell wieder drin. Man muss nur die 25 Dailys machen, die man am Tag zur verfügung hat, dann hat man immer 500-600g drin


----------



## Shavana (25. August 2010)

Ich habe 4 80er und somit alle Berufe geskillt, ausser Lederer und Kürschner.
Es kommt bei mir immer ganz drauf an worauf ich gerade Lust habe mein gold zu machen...mal gehe ich 2-3 std nur farmen (kk+bb), stelle die mats dann ins ah. Jeden Tag juwe-quest + transmutieren, daylies, weekly etc. Von den Marken dann eben steine oder saronit verticken. Dann Items erstellen, wenn alle mats vorhanden sind und im ah verticken. Berufe anbieten etc. 
Wenn man so gut wie alle Berufe selber hat, macht das Gold farmen auch mehr spass, weil es nicht eintönig wird.

Zur Zeit habe ich an die 120.000g


----------



## Mahii (25. August 2010)

china klärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (25. August 2010)

Ich spiele gerne 'The Auction House'.


----------



## cazimir (25. August 2010)

Ich habe immer 1k, falls ich neue VZ/Edelsteine brauche.

Das Gold bekomme ich durch meinen Kriegertwink rein. Als Tank bekommt man einen instant invite für Inis und für eine Random bekommt man 10g+ & 1-2 Stack Stoff & Grünzeug zum entzaubern. Repkosten sind ca 2g pro Run (wenn man nicht stirbt).

Wenn ich dann doch mal etwas mehr brauche, dann gehts nach Tausendwinter mitm Mage: Lebende Bombe auf möglichst viele Schattenele und dann gemütlich warten. Die Mats werden dann entsprechend mit Schneiderei zu Tüchern verarbeitet und ruck zuck hat man weitere 1.000 Gold.

Questen mag ich nicht, bringt aber etwas mehr und ist abwechslungsreicher.


Aber die beste Möglichkeit an Gold zu kommen ist: Keinen unnötigen Miste wie Rüstung, Mats für Berufe etc. kaufen. I.d.R. bekommt man aus nem Raid mehr Gold als man für Flasks/Food/Repkosten ausgeben muss(es sei denn die Raidini ist neu).


Edith hat mir geflüstert, dass das graue Zeug aus Inis auch mal 10-20g pro Run gibt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (25. August 2010)

mittlerweile haben viele leute viel geld und sind somit zu faul zum farmen

als schneider die hosen vz's und als lederer die hosen vz's bringen richtig viel kohle, auf vielen servern kann man sich da sogar ein monopol aufbauen.

bsp: schneider casterfaden 4 äonenleben 4 vereiste spinnenseide und eine gefrorene kugel
spinnenseide farmen (30min ~20 stück, kostet zu viel im ah) äonenleben über handelschannel 20 für 200g kaufen, einfach immer wieder posten
gefrorene kugeln kosten auch nur ~30g 
verkaufen kann man 5 stück für ungefähr 1000g also macht man etwa 650g gewinn

schmied die tank 245er armschienen bringen auch guten gewinn 
ebenso stoff 245er armschienen
genau so wie ewige gürtelschnalle die als bergbauer eig nichts kostet
titan farmen kann es unter umständen auch bringen, allerdings wird man auf dauer kein millionär)
manchmal bekommt man für 264er schmied sachen auch gutes geld (auf jeden fall mats über /2 kaufen, höchstens 800g / urtümliches saronit manche spamen euch vlt an, versucht es aber einfach immer wieder, klappt auf jeden fall)

erbeutet ihr ein beim anlegen gebundenen gegenstand, vk ihn auf jeden fall, mit cata ist der eh nichts mehr wert, euer geld schon

alle classic-kräuter/leder/erze die man noch besitzt jetzt verkaufen!

im ah macht man umso mehr gewinn, je kleiner der server ist (vom gefühl her)

wenn ihr ein 264 boa items besitzt verschleudert es nicht, setzt es immer wieder zu einem hohen preis rein 
(generell so vorgehen bei sachen die über 100g wert sind -> sonst verschwendung von potentiellem geld)

kauft sachen möglichst über den /2 nicht übers ah, auch hier kann man viel geld sparen, wenn man bestimmte größenmengen kauft

generell kann man sagen je mehr man invetiert, desto mehr Gewinn macht man

setzt euch ziele, wie diese woche will ich insgesamt 20k haben o.ä.

merkt euch den durchshcnittlichen preis von gegenständen und kauft wenn billig und verkauft wenn teuer

als nettes taschengold kann man gefrorene kugeln kaufen für 30g, gegen frostlotus tauschen in dala und für 40 verkaufen

ich spiele zu zeit nicht (warte auf cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) deswegen garantiere ich nicht für gewinn,
hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich helfen konnte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: gebt kein geld für edelsteine aus, habe 3 chars full epic gesockelt ohne auch nur ein müdes kupfer auszugeben
rote blaue und gelbe für 10000 ehre kaufen und die gemischten für marken


----------



## cazimir (25. August 2010)

Ach noch ein heisser Tip, wenn man Goldschübe braucht:

Mats bunkern. Sachen wie Äonenleben/Schatten/..., Stoff, Kugeln, Erze, Edelsteine, Essenzen,... bunker ich auf den Banken meiner Twinks. Dann schaut man regelmäßig ins AH und wenn ein Mangel herrscht, kann man die Mats zu entsprechenden Preisen einstellen. Analog gilt: Mats bei Überschuss im AH kaufen.

Es starten auch immer wieder mal irgendwelche Events, bei denen ein Material besonders viel gebraucht wird.

Auf Azshara schwanken die Preise für Froststoff zwischen 35 Silber und 1 Gold. Entsprechend kosten auch die Froststofftaschen etc.


----------



## swenkhhc (25. August 2010)

Berufe : Juwe+Schmied<<Main; TransAlchi+KK <<Twink

Aktuelles Gold ca 65ooo 

Aktivität  mittel bis viel,so 4-6 Stunden am Tag.

Einnahmen  500-3000 g am Tag je nachdem wie intensiv ich mit dem AH befasse ,ausserdem kommt noch das Gold von einigen wenige Daylies dazu.
Ich warte einfach bis irgendwelche Leute Edelsteine(Kardinal+co) viel zu günstig ins Ah stellen dann kaufe ich alles auf  schleife sie und warte bis die Preise gut oben sind ,meist nach den raids so gegen 23.00uhr .
So verdiene ich pro Stein etwa 35-50 g,ausserderm kommen noch die Steine dazu die ich selber "erfarme" durch Ehre und Innis.


Zg ,Aq20 und Kara werfen auch noch nebenbei n nettes Tg ab.

mfg


----------



## Supermany2 (25. August 2010)

Also ich habe alle berufe Aber das ist kaum das wichtigste^^

Richtig Gold macht man wenn man immer wieder das AH nach bestimmten Mats durchsucht
Saroniterz Stacks sind bei uns oft für unter 12g50s im AH denn aus 20 Erz macht man dann 10 Barren und die 10 Barren bringt man dann für 12g50s zum Händler^^

Netherstoff für unter 15s das stück kaufen und 2 Stoff zu einem 30s Verband machen

Boreanisches Leder ist manchmal auch günstig im AH und (die genauen zahlen weiß ich nicht mehr) die kauft man für ca.8g wo man dann als lederer 8 Stück zu einer Hose machen kann die ca. 6g wert war (wenn ich mich recht errinner^^
Ne zeit lang haben mir leute sogar das leder direkt zugeschickt für den billigen preis XD

Ansonsten kann man als Lederer gut Drachen farmen gehen denn die Schuppen bringne beim Händler 1g das stück

Oder man geht in der nähe von K3 in die Spinnenhöhle und holt da die 1g Fäden (die aber wieedrum schon mehr als 1g bringen können im AH)

Alternativ mach ich jede woche 2x Zul Gurub und verkaufe die Münzen und Schmuckteile Oder natürlich auch selten mal das buch und das Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (25. August 2010)

( ka ob manches schon erwähnt wurde bei seite 2 hab ich mit lesen aufgehört^^)

Meine Art und Weise:

hab hunter 80 bb ingi	mage kk fl. alchi	Dk VZ tr.alchi

klingt komisch ist aber so

allgemein: mit Hunter farm ich erze in eiskrone zwischen ini procc
mit mage farm ich kräuter in 1 kw zwischen proccs

das loot zeug wird zum vz geschickt und gedisst ( einen teil Sammeln wenn twink 80 wird um eq zu enchanten)
alles graue beim NPC und alle mats wie stoffe erze gems kräuter usw sowie ALLES weiße was für einen Beruf brauchen könnte den ich noch net hab, kommen zum Bankcha, "überflüssige" mats die ich nicht zum hochskillen brauchen kann kommen ins ah


Nun speziell: aus den Kräutern mach ich flasks die ich dann 1 eigenbedarf 2. ins ah stelle ( flaskalchi wegen procc)
aus den Erzen : Saronit erze werden zu barren 1/2 zum transalchi der rest so verkauft
titanerz mach ich KEINE Barren draus, im ah geht ein stack zu ca 200g weg

Die Saronitbarren transe ich zu titanbarren und mach damit guten gewinn

Ich habe jmd der Verkauft mir Saroniterz recht billig und zahlreich ( 4000 im rutsch oder 1 mal die woche) die ich dann kaufe und wie oben genannt weiter verkaufe

atm nur 20 k g, da ich allen twinks regelmäßig mounts kaufe oder jdm den choppa bastele^^


----------



## Haggelo (25. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich zieh Leute die Arenawertung hoch, cool ne'?



ich auch 

eig. mache ich das kostenlos, aber für 2k lasse ich mir schonmal 3-5k gold geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vorgestern 12k gold bekommen, obwohl ich nichts verlangt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (25. August 2010)

Ich raide, mache Dailies und TW, queste mit Twinks, statt nur Inzen zu rennen, farme in den Minuten, die ich auf ne Instanz warten muss, statt in Dalaran zu posen ... dazu kaufe ich fast nix ein, aber verkaufe, was nebenbei anfällt ... da steht am Ende fast immer ein Plus. 


Und die ein, zwei anderen Dinge, die ich gelegentlich noch mache, wenn ich Kohle brauche, poste ich hier sicher nicht. Will doch nicht den Preisverfall vorantreiben und mir selbst die Geldquellen kappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. August 2010)

Ich poste das jetzt mal nur für meine beiden 80er - mit meinen twinks hab ich insgeamt zwar alle Berufe abgedeckt ausser Schmiedekunst - aber die nutz ich momentan auch nur zum Ausstatten der Twinks, weil die alle in etwa die gleiche levelstufe haben, demenstprechen bei den Berufen auch nicht ausgeskillt sind


_die Berufe eurer aktiven Charaktere
_- Kräuterkunde/Alchi und Kürschnerei/Lederverarbeitung

_eure momentan vorhandene Goldsumme & eure Aktivität (wenig, normal, mittel, viel, sehr viel)_
auf den chars 1500 + 3000 in meiner Twinkgildenbank - allerdings 2x episches Fliegen und 2x dualspecc dabei, Aktivität vielleit 1-2 Stunden Spielzeit pro Tag

_Wie kommt ihr an euer Gold? Was ist eure Strategie/Technik?_
- questen, entweder noch übrig gebliebene normale Quests oder eben nen paar tagesquests
- Low-Mats farmen und die ins AH stellen

_Farmt ihr euch "tot" oder nur bestimmte Gegenstände in einer normalen Anzahl?_
- siehe oben - wenn ich farme, dann eher die Lowmats, weil die besser gehen als die Nordend-Schen, zumindest bei mir auf dem Server

_Handelt ihr euch im Auktionshaus reich, indem ihr billig einkauft und teuer verkauft?_
- manchmal, wenn ich wirklich mal was entdecke, was für nen Spottpreis drin ist...

_Gibt es bestimmte Gegenstände, an die ihr leicht kommt und die besonders viel wert sind? 
Welche Rolle spielt dabei Euer Beruf?_
- Kräuterkunde und Kürschnerei, mit einem Twink noch Bergbau -  das reicht, um ab und an mal ne halbe Stunde zu farmen, sprich, ich hab immer Kräuter, leder und erze, um es dann zu verkaufen


----------



## loocypher (25. August 2010)

1-2 Tage daylies machen und rnd heros...dann haste wieder kohle


----------



## Vadesh (25. August 2010)

Ich war auch lange chronisch "Pleite" sprich, ich hatte immer so zwischen 3k und 5k Gold auf dem Server, also auf alle Chars verteilt. Eine Woche unverschämtes Glück gehabt, Schwertgriff und BoE-Item aus ICC verkauft und schwubb war ich auf fast 20k Gold hoch.

Sonst hab ich immer Gold gemacht in dem ich mit meinem Alchi (Transmutationsspezialisierung) Epic-Steine gebastelt und dann verkauft habe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2010)

nur noch 90k, mimirons kopf war teuer, alchi+juwe+inschriften


----------



## victorymon (27. August 2010)

Hallo,

also ich persönliche gehöre (oder vielleicht gehörte) auch zu denen, die ständig jedes Kupferstück 3x umdrehen bevor sie es ausgeben.
Aber mitlerweile hat es sich doch stark verbessert. Damals, zu Classic-Zeiten, waren 90G für Reiten und Mount auf lvl 40 Utopisch für mich, Episches Reiten bekam ich nur weil ich durch zufall in der Brennenden Steppe dieses Turmschild fand und für 1000G verkaufte... hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert damals...

Heutzutage muss sich keiner über "zu große" Geldnot beklagen. Alleine die Quests beim Turnier (Kreuzzug, später Schwarze Klinge) bringen 13G +10G... sind für 4 schnelle Quests 100G

Ansonsten... sparen wo man kann. Ich habe mit meinen Chars jeden Beruf auf 450 und jede Art Material kann irgendwo verwendet werden.

Folgende Dinge aber kann ich besonders Empfehlen, wenn mal jemand wirklich aufs Geldverdienen aus ist:

Leg dir einen Char zu, der nur Abbauen kann. Kürschnerei + Bergbau/Kräuterkunde zB. Wenn du das Material nicht brauchst pack es ins AH
Auch sehr gut: Bergbau + Ingenieur. Diese Kombination ermöglicht es, Wolken abzubauen UND Vorkommen. Beides wird gleichzeitig angezeigt.

Verzauberung/Schneiderei/Schmiedekunst sollte nicht als Haupteinnahmequelle dienen, dazu ist die Konkurrenz viel zu groß

Meine Chars sind nicht Reich. 100G hat jeder Twink, was mehr wird hat der Main. Alle haben Kaltwetterflug und Flugmount, der Rest wird erspart wenn der Char lvl 80 ist


----------



## Preusse86 (27. August 2010)

Ja ich bin böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne spaß beiseite. Ich hab einen Priester. Um gold zu bekommen melde ich mich random Heros an und klicke auf alles Bedarf was geht. Nach der Ini wird alles schön enchantet. Das gibt Mats ohne ende, welche sich gut verkaufen lassen. In 5 Gruppen beschwert sich vielleicht mal einer. Was dann aber meistens nicht zum Rauswurf führt. Die Marken setz ich denn in Orange Gems um, welche ich zu Spell Tempo Steine Schleife.

So hab ich mit meinen Char der seit 20.08 80 mit enchanting auf max ist schon 39 Tiefenkristalle, 78 Traumsplitter und unzählig viel Staub gemacht. 

Natürlich ohne Dauerzocken.Das fiel einfach Nebenbei ab.


----------



## Sapphirexd (11. September 2010)

Goldstand: 410k

Berufe: Juwe, Schmied , Schneider , Alchi

Juwelenschleifen ist der gold beruf schlecht hin wenn man alle wichtigen rezepte bzw evtl alle kann verdient man gut gold /h

Aktivität: zurzeit Mittelmäßig schau öfters mal rein wenn ich zeit hab zum untercutten abrechen etc.


----------



## teroa (11. September 2010)

main:
juwelier/bergbau
baarbesitzt aktuell bei dem ca 80000.. (insgesammt all ca 120000)

twinks:
Kürchner/kräuterkunde/lederer/schmied/verzauberer/schneiderer...


----------



## Savo3 (11. September 2010)

Goldstand
60 G
Technick: Questen und Items von einen Kumpel seinen Acc Klauen und geld schicken.
Bin Zwar nicht der reichste aufn Server aber ich kann mir alles leisten zb mal nen stack leichtes Leder ist immer drin.


----------



## plastic (11. September 2010)

zottelkappen, ich investier in zottelkappen!


----------



## Hothgar22 (11. September 2010)

Berufe juwe/vz
Also ich farme nie sammeln nur nebenbei vz mats aber ich spare auch nicht aktuell ca 9-12k aber ich spare auch nicht und kaufe hier und da auch mal epic items und gebe gern gold fürs twinken aus(=. Btw laut statisktik insgesamt ca 80k da ich aber wenig übers ah und haupsächlich über /w und das hanbdeln festern verkaufen welches in der statisik nicht zählz dürfte 150k dem wphl näher kommen


----------



## Onico (11. September 2010)

Alter, ich würde vorschlagen, dass ab jetzt jeder zu seinem post einen
Screenshot einfügen soll,
denn man kann ja viel erzählen^^
Was ich hier schon alles gelesen habe, naja.
Das Meiste davon hab ich dur BB und Juwe, in letzter versuche ich mich auch 
um im AH Gold zu verdienen, meiner Meinung nach, ist das die efektivste, zeitsparenste und 
einfachste Methode Gold zu verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber soll das machen was für ihn am besten ist 
LG 
Onico

SCREEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiby (11. September 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie immer ein wenig Gold übrig. Hab gerade meinem Jäger Epic fliegen und Kaltwetterflug spendiert. Nun hab ich nur noch 850g auf allen Chars. Aber ich sammel immer alles und schicks an Twinks. Unbebundene grüne und blaue Items gehen an meinem Verzauberer. 
Außerdem hab ich 2 Sammelberufe und level gerade von 70 auf 80 (en alter burning crusade Jäger).
Mein Druide hat auch noch bergbau mit dem ich früher noch etwas gefarmt hab. Irgendwann hab ich im Autkionshaus ne Goldader gefunden: Titanerz. Damals war 2 Titanerzen für 2 Gold drin. Kaufe ich 2 kann ich einen Barren herstellen. Den Barren kann ich für 10 Gold verkaufen. Gewinn: 6 Gold. Leider wurde das ne Woche darauf kaputt gemacht, weil Blizzard abgekündigt hat, das man durch das herstellen von den Barren irgendwelche epischen Steinchen bekommt. War klar, das die Preise der Titanerzen extrem die höhe gingen.
Farme selten, aber bin auch sparsam.
Richtig wenig Gold hatte ich noch nie. Wenn ich mal wenig hab, dann geh ich paar Dailys machen und gut ist.


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2010)

Oh man, wie kriegt man Gold.. ist das so schwer?..

Ich mach am Tag 8 Heros mit meinen aktiven 80ern, abundzu AK/Weekly und die Tausendwinterquests. Farmen? Ist nur was für Versager. Warum? Weil ich keine Zeit investiere um irgendwas zu farmen was mir nichts nützt.. Da habe ich keni Spass dran, an heros oder PvP schon. Und erzaehlt mir nicht, ihr habt spass dabei Kräuter zu sammeln in einem Spiel*facepalm*
So mache ich Gold, wieviel ich habe? Ich muss mir keine Sorgen um Gold machen, ich denke das reicht als Antwort.

Achja.. meine berufe.... Verz mit mehreren Chars(für eigenbedarf und Dinge verzaubern für Freunde, werbung oder sonst was mache ich sicher nicht.)
Ingi(mit jedem Char), reiner eigenbedarf(raketenbooster etc inc)
BB(um paar mehr hp zu bekommen, skills gekauft durch Erze im AH)
Kürschner(Für mehr Critchacne bei 2-3 Chars, gefarmt als ich 80 gemacht habe)

Alles eigengebrauch, keine Werbung, kein gefarme für den Zweck "Gold" zu machen.

Btw: Wer meint mit 100k+ prollen zu müssen. Hbat ihr denn auch mit jedem Twink(12+ 80er) Epicfliegen, Kaltwetterflug/Chopper/Thundramammut? Nein, oh, wie schade. *g* :-P 

Ps: Ey kommt, eni wenig prollen muss ich auch hier, da soein Thread doch immer dafür ausgenutzt wird. :-P


----------



## Braamséry (11. September 2010)

Es kam immer auf die vergangene Add-On zeit an.

Wenn ich mit meinem Dudu dann in den neuen gebieten war wenn der hunter auf der höchsten stufe war, habe ich mit dem dudu sämtliche erze so schnell es geht geholt.
Die habe ich mitm hunter sondiert und die steine verkauft. 

Ich denke ansonsten, dass VZ sehr gut zum geld machen ist. Vor allem wenn man die guten VZs hat. Gleiches natürlich für Juwe.
Die Sachen werden oft gebraucht.

So kann ich halt BB/Juwe/VZ empfehlen. bringt immer geld.

Ansonsten wäre es am einfachsten DAILYS zu amchen. Die bringen haufenweise geld.


----------



## Izara (11. September 2010)

Berufe: VZ, Schneider, Juwe, Alchi, BB, Kürschner, Lederer, Inschriftenkunde, Ingi (KK leider gelöscht), Kochen und Angeln. 


Goldsumme: geht dich nix an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer weiß, wer hier rumchufft)

Aktivität: hoch (meist Inis mit Twinks, sonst AH, Weekly, ICC)



 
-Wie kommt ihr an euer Gold? Was ist eure Strategie/Technik?

Die genaue Strategie verrat ich nicht mehr -.- Habs hier schon öfter getan und kotze grad im AH, weil mehrere Leute meine Strategien gezielt untergraben. xD ich mach aber täglich immernoch um die 10k, wovon dann wiederum ca 3-4k für Twinks oder Main draufgehen.


-Farmt ihr euch "tot" oder nur bestimmte Gegenstände in einer normalen Anzahl?

Ich farme gar nicht. Nur wenn ich für irgendwas bestimmtes, was ich herstellen möchte, nix im AH finde, geh ich es selbst sammeln. Kommt aber höchstens 1 x in 3 Monaten vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


-Handelt ihr euch im Auktionshaus reich, indem ihr billig einkauft und teuer verkauft?

Ich handle mich reich aber nicht mit dieser Technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-Gibt es bestimmte Gegenstände, an die ihr leicht kommt und die besonders viel wert sind?

Nö, aber wer mit seinen Twinks mindestens 10 Inis am Tag macht, bekommt nicht nur 20-100 g pro Ini, sondern auch Gegenstände, die nicht beim Aufheben gebunden sind und die dann mein VZ entzaubern kann. Gibt dann nochmal extra Gold. Ist allerdings nicht mein Haupteinkommen, eher ein I-Tüpfelchen ^^


-Welche Rolle spielt dabei Euer Beruf?

Kaum eine. Die sind eher dazu da, mich selbst zu versorgen. So bin ich weder auf andere Spieler angewiesen (bis auf Schmied, der fehlt mir), noch muss ich teuer im AH Twinks ausrüsten. Wird alles selbst hergestellt, alle Flasks, Bufffood, VZs, Klunker etc. *Autonomie* erspart einem so einige Abzocke!


-Sonstige Tipps & Tricks

Mein größter Tipp: *Hört auf, euch selbst den Markt zu zerstören*, indem ihr Erfarmtes oder Erbeutetes billig (teils sogar unter Shopwert - also Verkaufswert an Händler) ins AH stellt oder euch im Handelschannel gegenseitig unterbietet, bis sich das Farmen für die Farmer nicht mal mehr lohnt. Oder farmt ihr gern stundenlang z.B. Leder, damit ihr das dann für 5 g das Stack verkauft? O.o lohnt sich das? ICH würde meine Zeit niemals so verschwenden.. aber jedem das seine -.-



Ich bitte um eigene ehrliche Erfahrungen, um uns nicht so Reichen das WoW-Leben etwas leichter zu gestalten!


=> Hirn einschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch der* Nicht-BWLer* kann reich werden, *wenn* er einfach einmal in seinem WoW-Leben logisch denkt. Selbst schuld also, wer sich nicht einfach mal kurz Zeit nimmt und seine eigene kleine Strategie zurecht legt. ^^ Und sei es nur: "Ich stelle als Ingi nur noch Haustiere her und verkaufe sie für den 3fachen Preis der Herstellungskosten." Ist nur ein Beispiel.. (Gibt auf Anub Arak auch genug Deppen, die dann den Yeti für 30 g verscherbeln. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Mirastor (11. September 2010)

Meine Tipps sind:
-Auf blaue Items gier statt entzaubern würfeln, wenn das Item im Verkauf beim Händler mehr bringt als der Splitter im AH.... besonders Waffen, Platte und Trinkets
-Genug freien Platz in den Taschen haben und auch graue Items mitnehmen..... selbst graue Items bringen bis 3g
-Während dem warten auf die tägliche HC nicht dumm in Dala rumposen, sondern Questen.... als DD gehn sich in den 15 Minuten gute 5 Quests in Eiskrone aus = 65g
-Wenn ihr in einem Raid seid könnt ihr noch immer farmen bis die Gruppe voll is..... bis 10 Stacks Kräuter/Erze/Leder sind durchaus drin, hierbei auch wieder Punkt 2 beachten
-mindestens einmal die Woche 1k Schlacht mitmachen..... 20k Ehre (mit Splitter tauschen) = 2 Gems und 50g bar auf die Hand durch Questbelohnungen
-Wenn ihr Tank seid, einfach HC's grinden und sich evtl sogar mit "Rent a Tank" prostituieren.... bis 70g pro Ini sind drin, Gems für Marken und Splitter noch nicht mitgerechnet
-Als Druide ist Kräuterkunde der IMBA-Farmberuf schlechthin, weil ihr nicht abmounten müsst..... das sind gute 30% erhöhtes Farmtempo (sollte man als "Racial" anerkennen ^^)

Diese kleinen feinen Regeln, haben meinem DK auf dem Weg von 55 bis ICC-tauglich 13k Gold eingebracht.... davon 6k nur durch Items die an Händler verkauft wurden.
Also wer behauptet kein Gold zu haben, is einfach nur zu faul es aufzuheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (12. September 2010)

Wenn ich hier leute sehe die 370k g besitzen,brauch man mit cata nich anzufangen wenn man grade ne pause macht....grund:die leute kaufen sich ihr gear und der otto-normal spieler muss farmen denn er wird in keinen raid mitgenommen.. 

Mfg wiikend


----------



## Pluto-X (12. September 2010)

Ich hab 4 80er spiele aber nur 2 davon in ICC. Ini- Daily mache ich vielleicht 1 mal die Woche mit 1 nem Char. Ich habe folgende Berufe : Leder, Vz, Schneider, Inschriften, Bergbau und Kräuter, Kürschner und ingi (alle 450).
Die Berufe habe ich eigentlich immer nur zur Selbstversorgung und aus Spass gewählt. Gold habe ich 10k mit allen Chars. Generell habe ich keine Lust aufs AH und farme auch nix oder verarbeite etwas um es zu verkaufen.
Gold kommt bei mir nur durch die Raids und die Daily rein. Darüberhinaus mache ich ab und an mim Twink die Argentumdailys die bringen ca 120-200 G je nach dem wieviele man macht.
Mein Goldstand ist seit Monaten immer gleich. Ich kaufe jedoch nix dolles , höchstens mal n Satz Fläschchen oder sowas.
Wer Goldmangel hat sollte einfach mit seinem 80er in Nordend questen gehen da kommt auch viel rein in kurzer Zeit (Wenn man nicht schon alles abgequestet hat) ansonsten ca 10 dailys und nach einer Woche hasste wieder 1000-2500 G.


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2010)

Was auch eine Möglichkeit ist, so lange ihr euc von alten Sachen trenen könnt. Guckt einfach mal, was bei euch auf der Bank so rumliegt, viele low lvl Sachen sind übertuert drin, nun kann man sie selbst knapp unter "überteuert" reinstellen, es finden sich immer ein paar "Dumme", die das kaufen. 
Besonders low lvl Leder, welches beim lvln eines Twinks anfällt gibt gut Gold.


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Oh man, wie kriegt man Gold.. ist das so schwer?.. ...BlaBla und Blub...
> 
> I



Oh my god kommst du arrogant rüber. Ich kenn dich nicht mal und kann dich schon nicht leiden.

Gold verdienen ist an sich nicht schwer. Umso mehr wunder ich mich darüber das ich schon 2 mal in nem Raid erlebt hab das jemand kein Gold zum reppen hatte und sich etwas leihen musste. Ich meine wenn man wirklich chronisch pleite ist kann man ja seine Dailys machen und wenigstens Gold für Reppen und Flasks zu haben.


----------



## 13101987 (12. September 2010)

Da ich 6 80er habe (hatte, ich spiele kein WoW mehr) hatte ich bis auf Lederverarbeitung alle Berufe auf max skill. Wenn ich nun Gold brauchte habe ich soviele Erze wie es geht gefarmt und habe dann die geschliffenen Sockel verkauft. Zudem habe ich einmal die Woche knapp 10.000 Gold im AH für Äonenzeug (erde, Luft,Wasser usw usw), blaue Rohsteine und grüne Ausrüstungen ausgegeben.
Das grüne Zeug habe ich entzaubert und verkaufte die Erzeugnisse dann wieder im AH (behaltet jedoch den Preis der grünen Items im Auge, da sie ab einem bestimmtem Preis teurer wären als das, was ihr mindestens aus den Items bekommt.) und aus dem Rest habe ich Epische Sockel gemacht. Meistens griff ich dafür auf andere Alchis zurück und gab TG, aber am Ende waren pro Stein noch immer 120 Gold gewinn drin. Bei der Wahl der Sockel solltet ihr aber auch eine Menge beachten, da z.b. Zauberdurchschlag nicht so oft gebraucht wird wie z.b. 10 AP/10 Krit. Und die Auktionen solltet ihr am besten übers Wochenende laufen lassen. Am besten gehen geschliffene Ametrine und Kardinalsrubine weg, die Gelben habe ich meistens roh verkauft, da diese meistens geschliffen nicht weggingen.
Mit der Zeit bekommt man zudem ein gutes Gefühl für den Wert der Waren im AH und kann alles was "zu billig" ist kaufen um es wieder teuer zu verkaufen. Hier sind pro Item Gewinne von 10 Gold bis zu 50 Gold drin (manchmal mehr, aber meistens hält es sich in dem Bereich auf).
Wenn euch das AH zuviel ist, könnt ihr je nach Klasse natürlich auch andere Sachen machen.
Stratholme bringt pro run bis zu 100 Gold ein (und durch das AH kommen je nach Glück nochmal bis zu 100 rein) und Kara bringt, wenn ihr es alleine macht sogar bis zu 1000 Gold ein. Die beiden Weltbosse in BC lassen insgesamt auch nochmal 500 Gold fallen und jedes der Items ist beim ANLEGEN gebunden, was euch nochmal Gold bringen kann. Und in MC und dem Pechschwingenhort droppen viele Dinge, die für epische und Legendäre Waffen/Rüstungen gebraucht werden. Diese gehen oftmals auch sehr gut weg.
Ebenso ist Thorium der Renner überhaupt im AH. Ein Stack brachte bei mir auf dem Server über 50 Gold und wenn man weiß wie, dann kann man in einer halben Stunde über 200 Erze farmen. (Silithus und den Krater von Un´Goro abfarmen. Besonders am Rand und in den Bauten der Insekten findet man eine Menge. Und in Zul´Gurub findet man schnell noch mehr, jedoch sind alleine die Axtwerfer eine harte Nuss und sorgen schnell für Frust.)
Das waren so meine Wege an Gold zu kommen und ich war damit auch recht erfolgreich. Wenn ich wollte, dann habe ich in einer Woche über 30.000 Gold gemacht. Am lohnenswertesten war im allgemeinen das Verkaufen der Sockel und Thoriumerz. Stellt jedoch nicht zuviel ins AH, da ihr so schnell ein Überangebot provoziert und der Wert für lange Zeit stark sinken kann.


----------



## Mayestic (12. September 2010)

Ich denke die einfachste Art sind wohl Dailys. Keine Investition und jeden Tag mit jedem 80er ca 500g + drops die man nochmal verkaufen oder zumindest zippen kann.  
Das mag für andere nur die Portokasse sein aber es reicht für alle Unkosten zu decken sofern man nicht meint sich im AH für jeden Char nen Schwertgriff etc kaufen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch Alchemy und Kochen hochziehn um seine eigenen Pots und Bufffood zu basteln oder zumindest Kräuterkunde wenn man nen Alchy hat der einem alles herstellt und schon hat man ausser Repkosten doch nix mehr zu fürchten und selbst die sind heutzutage doch eher harmloser Natur.


----------



## Knallkörper (12. September 2010)

Juwe+Alchi+ZG+ZA+Raid+weekly+dailyHC+BG's=10k die Woche!


----------

